
US Renewable Sources Produced More Electricity Than Coal for 40 Days Straight - rbanffy
https://www.newsweek.com/america-renewable-energy-electricity-generation-tops-coal-plants-april-2020-40-days-1501967
======
rjr8r83ueue
Coal has been on it's way out in the U.S. for awhile thanks to natural gas.
Natural gas is also the biggest driver of pre-covid emission reductions for
the United States (as far as energy sources go at least). People want to spend
another decade investing in green power generation to make it less awful when
there's plenty of low-hanging efficiency gains we could be doubling down on
today. But then we wouldn't get to brag about how much we're like the
Europeans.

